# Blackthorn Doves and Abyssinians (Pic Heavy)



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Had a little photoshoot while I was cleaning out this morning 

A selection of dove ladies:




































The awesome studliness of Loganberry Meat Loaf:


















Various PEW and Ivory Abyssinians:































































Sarah xxx


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Beautiful! I LOVE that first doe, what a stunner! Those ears are just scrummy <3


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Lovely stuff Sarah! 

i am loving that stud buck, what a man!!!! i mean mouse :lol:


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow, they're fab!
Your Dove lady in the top pic is just stunning


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

They are all lovely Sarah. I cant wait to see you get ears as big as the show mice on the abbys :O) !


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your kind comments  That first doe is particularly cheeky and sweet. She's _slightly_ small and very fine for a Blackthorn dove but she is soooo pretty, like a delicate little princess 



> I cant wait to see you get ears as big as the show mice on the abbys


Neither can I!! That's what I'm ultimately aiming for, Abyssinians as big and typey as my doves and covered from nose to tailset in swirliness. It's going to take a bloody long time though! :lol:

Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I can see the type coming through on the Aby's!! I love it!! The ear placement is looking good now! And I can see the body shape and tail bases coming along aswell!
Its quite fasinating actually! lol

In however long in takes you to get these gorgeous bubs to standard... I bagsy a Trio of Ivory aby's!! Woot!!

And what can I say about your doves that i haven't already??? Hmm... One day... they will be MINE!!! Mwww hahahahahahaha

W xx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks Willow  They are improving, slowly but surely. It's really rewarding working with a variety where you can see major improvements from one generation to the next. The major differences between these little guys and the first Abys are overall size, tail set and thickness, and ear placement. For the next generation I've got more Aby x show dove mice to mix in - which sets the rosettes back a generation or two but the type improves massively.

Sarah xxx


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Beautiful meeces!!! Such pretty swirls....


----------



## tom95 (Apr 1, 2010)

Great doves Sarah and very correct rosettes on the abys, now only improve the type on them, they will be excellent show abys then


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

stunning!!!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they are all great.I've been left behind on the starting line with my abys


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

in love with the Abys!! xx


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

Beautiful and wow look at those ears! too cute


----------

